# War and Peace



## MyPunkGang (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm just over half way through. Anyone else read it? Any thoughts? (No spoilers please).

I'm really enjoying it, but in places it feels like he was intending it to be as long as possible.


----------



## MyPunkGang (May 17, 2013)

No replies? Well if you're curious I'd have to say that it was excellent. I'd recommend it easily. Don't be put off by the size, the story telling draws you in so much there's no way you're not going to finish it.

I'd still love to hear if any other forum users have read it.


----------



## Zac Brown (May 20, 2013)

Hey! Glad I saw this thread. I read War and Peace way back in November of 2010, and to this day, as it marked a turning point in my life, it remains one of my all-time favorites. Immersed myself in it and lived vicariously through the five families' lives for three consecutive weeks. I'd read it with every chance I got. During classes, on the bus, as soon as I got home. Walking back from the bus stop and turning onto the old dirt road that lead to my dad's house, I couldn't stop thinking about what had already happened and what was yet to come. My spiritual and psychological enthrallment with Tolstoy's words and their implications prevailed all the way down to the very last sentence. 

Given how much content there is to be discussed, I'd consider it a reasonably difficult question to answer―but hey, what were some of the parts that stood out to you the most? 

For example, I was leveled when a certain prince passes away (trying not to spoil anything in case other readers are following this thread). What'd you think about the dream he has just hours before the end? 

As it's not every day that I get to talk to another person with whom I can relate as far as War and Peace is concerned, it's hard not to get too excited right now. Haha.


----------



## MyPunkGang (Aug 18, 2013)

Now I've finished it I can completely relate the what you said about how it changes you. The length had always put me off, but I was surprised by how once you take an interest in a few of the characters you're hooked. I read it on my commute so I took a lot longer than three weeks. As for the prince's dream I had been nervous it would be cheesy (I'd been given a spoiler by someone), but it suited the piece perfectly. There are so many great events in the book it's hard to select just one, but I think the what Andrew says to Nicholas at the end of their first meeting is a great way to dissolve a potential fight.


----------

